# How much/which one Aires Guide?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello there,

Which is the best Aires Guide and what is the Cost?
Does anyone have an old one they wish to sell me?

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Trev

You have a PM on its way

Brian


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The green Aires De Services has the most in but we always buy the white Le Guide National des Aires as well.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Imo the 'Guide Officiel Aires De Services Camping-car' is probably about the best but it doesn't list them all.

pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

The 'Guide Officiel Aires De Services Camping-car' contains the most entries but the white 'Le Guide National des Aires' has a better layout and is a little easier to understand when it comes to finding your aire for the night.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

I used the white 'Le Guide National des Aires' 2007 in France and did find some of the aires did not exist or were car parks in blocks of flats but mostly very helpful.Not seen the one Vicarious Books has done but it must be worth a look and its in English.
Rob


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. I have just received the new "All the Aires France" from Vicarious books. Looks an excellant publication, lists 1100 aires/stopovers, 600 have been personally visited and have comprehensive details, the others just brief details. But best of all for those not too fluent in French is it is all in *English*
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Again. Have done a quick scan of the book to show the layout, not very good but didn't want to bend the book too much.
The layout is something similar to the ACSI book but a bit expensive at £11.15 with the MHF discount.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Sid,

This might be a better view.

http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk./view_product.php?c_id=4&sc_id=&p_id=39

Still not all that clear though.

Don


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello,I went on vicarious site tonight to buy the above book but i 
couldn't get the 5% discount so i gave up.



phil


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Phil. Just looked at my invoice and the code is *£birthday *for 7%. Dont remember putting the £ sign in though.
Cheers Sid


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok,Cheers sid,i'll give it a try tommorrow, try and remember to
let you know if it works or not.......on this post.


phil


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Sid/Phil,

I think that code has expired try 

6% Discount Code = " Lincoln " expires Tuesday midnight 16th July.

Don


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks don,I'll give it a try tomorrow.

phil


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

have you considered the Trailers Park series of guides ?
ODB is the UK Reseller of these

IMHO they have the best writeups for the aires as you get a 1/2 page dedicated per individual Aire, however because of this you only get 200-300 aires per guide instead of the 1000s you get in the other aires type guides

Each 1/2 page is split in two and so a 1/4 of a page is a map showing you exactly where the aire / stopover is and a GPS location for each entry (All verified by the publishers) and the other 1/4 of a page is the facilities on offer and general info etc

Trailers Park guides are split into themed areas of France as follows:

Mountains - Montagne
Coastal (North and West) - Littoral Manche-Atlantique
Brittany - Bretagne
Mediterranean - Méditerranée
Central France - Centre

Don't take my word for it, see what Practical Motorhome said about the guides in this months copy 

The guides are £12.99 each or you can buy a promo pack of 3 for £29.99 which includes:
Guide des Aires de Service Bretagne (Brittany)
Guide des Aires de Service Littoral Manche-Atlantique (Northern and Atlantic coastline)
Guide des Aires de Service Montagne (Mountains)


----------

